# Is it OK to wear scrubs to an interview?



## Fairground

I just received a call for an interview and I am so excited!  I will need to leave my present (part-time) job at a Dr's office early to go to the inteview.  I wear scrubs at this job.  Should I wear the scrubs or plan on leaving even earlier and do a change of clothes?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Do NOT wear scrubs*

Change into appropriate business attire for your interview. 

Let this be a lesson to you ... keep a change of clothes in your car in case you get other interviews while you are at your current position.

OR ...  if scrubs are not mandated by your current employer ... stop wearing scrubs and wear business attire so you are ready for any interview that might come along. 

What do I mean by business attire?
Women - Skirt suit - or dress with jacket - not too short - stockings and closed-toe shoes. Can wear a pants suit as well.

Men - Coat and tie - dress shoes.

Both Men & Women - clear hair, clean nails, polished shoes.

Good luck on the interview!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde

I totally agree with Tessa.  Do not make the assumption that scrubs are acceptable attire in the next office.  As a coder I have never been allowed to wear scrubs even when working on the nursing unit in the hospital.  Go business attire all the way.  One other piece of advice also do not wear heavy perfume or just wear none at all.  You do not want them to remember you for anything negative.  Smile!  and good luck!


----------



## LOVE2CODE

Fairground said:


> I just received a call for an interview and I am so excited!  I will need to leave my present (part-time) job at a Dr's office early to go to the inteview.  I wear scrubs at this job.  Should I wear the scrubs or plan on leaving even earlier and do a change of clothes?



You should leave and change your clothes...Scrubs are not appropriated at all.  Good Luck


----------



## LindaEV

I have interviewed twice in scrubs, and got both jobs. BUT, these interviewers knew I was coming straight from work, and they worked with me to get the interview to fit both our schedules. When scheduling the interview, I mentioned that I wanted to be prompt, but needed to work my shift...so would it be ok to arrive in my scrubs, and they didnt care. They appreciated that I was honest, and still had that comittment to my other job. *Of course if you have time to change, DO IT! *But sometimes, your potential employer will appreciate you and your skills more than what you have on. In fact, my current job, I interviewed for in scrubs...and it happens to be a job where I am expected to look professional and deal with physicians and upper management often. 

Again, if you have the time please change....but if it becomes an issue of thinking you may not make it on time, just let them know.


----------



## kevbshields

I'll echo what has been previously stated.  Wear business attire.

First off, this communicates that you are capable, willing and knowledgable on how to properly interview for a job.  Secondly, it "classes" you up to show up in proper interview attire.  Scrubs might be the uniform, but you do not know that, so accept that they expect you in business attire.

Lastly, let me say that I was offered a job once based on my willingness to show up (out of my scrub uniforms) in business attire.  The interview went well, but what "sold" them was that I went beyond what the other interviewees did that set me apart.  It will only benefit you.

By the way, good luck!


----------

